# Just Dynoed W/spray



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

HA get this just dynoed at MSP in Frederick, MD
with an 80 jet on a wet system it pulled 281whp and 277 wtq
no bad from the previuos run almost 3 months ago
which was 247 whp and 230 wtq on a 65 jet
all tuning by Paul Efantis at MSP to make my A/F ratio at a steady 11.4:1
i also bought an S-AFC from apex while i was there 
and installed for a very low price (everything included) 200
i was on the dyno for about 2 hrs and made 16 pulls
on a 145,000 mile somewhat built SR20DE


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> all motor 14.16 @98 mph---*spary* 13.22 @ 110.79 mph


Ahem..... 

So wait, 14.16 all motor? What's this?
I know a guy with a stock DET, dynoed at about 201whp, ran ~100mph trap on like a 14.1 or something.
Details ?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Adam's right, it would have to be one damn built engine to put out 280+ whp on an 80 shot. That would mean it probably runs around 210 whp without the shot. I would have to put up the BS flag if its mildly built. Andreas Miko got his over 200, but barely, and that engine is seriously built. Flywheel might just possible, but if those #s are wheel hp, I'm gonna have to put up:

:bs: 

The Flag!!!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Also, what brand/setup of nitrous are you using? Assuming you have ~200whp (for that time and trap speed) I can believe maybe an NX wet kit giving another 80whp on an 80 jet, otherwise I'm not so sure.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait, no interior? How much is the car stripped, how much does it weigh? This could account for the seemingly faster than normal time.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

13.9 @ 101MPH 2450 LBS Car And 2605 LB With Driver All Motor 
*Built 2.185 L * 
200 WHP @ 7,300 RPMs and 155LB FT Torque at 6,300 RPMs 

RT 5.11, 60ft 2.265, 330ft 6.029, 1/8 9.104 @ 79.62, 1000ft 11.754, 1/4 @ 13.983 @ 101.45 MPH 

Those are Andreas Miko's stats, and I'm sorry 1 Wicked Se-R, you don't compare to that, in terms of engine build. You have to be at least that built to run that fast.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I have never heard of anyone getting over 200-210whp in a NA sr20, what gives? I want details of your car or I'm going to have to go w/ the b.s. alert.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Mustang Dyno? 281 whp....on a N/A SR20 with some spray ????? come on.... we aren't that gullable


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

yes it is the nx wet kit and the car is totaly stripped of everything
stock dash
Kinsley aluminum seats--5lbs.
and as a matter of fact it is the TODA 2.2 stroker engine
forged pistons, rods and billet crank, stainlees steel vavles and retainers, TODA billet cams, TODA cam sprockets, ECU, R-32 fuel pump, -10 an lines, nismo 550cc injectors, hotshot header, iridium spark plugs, Unorthodox pulleys, ACT clutch, bought and modified billet titanium exhaust, MSD DIS-2 ignition, modified intake and MAF, 8 pt. legal roll bar, sparco harnesses, fortified tranny
oh yeah and the cars exactly 2269lbs with driver 
any more questions can be answered in my e-mail at [email protected]
and if you want to ask quetions about my other toy......ahhemm....sniff sniff 
i think the name explains it all about the car


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, that makes more sense. Got any pics?


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

I am trying to sell my stroker kit and I can not get any takers. I am sure that Toda 2.2 L kit costs like $4500 for everything. My 2.2L kit cost $2000 all you need is 90mm pistons and have me sleeve the block to 90mm with a 90mm headgasket.

I think the Toda 2.2 L kit comes with 87mm pistons and a 92mm crank. Both of the engine sizes are the same but the price is twice as much for the Toda stuff.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

yes i do have have pics but its says at the bottom of my page that i cant post attatchments
so if you would like to see them you can e-mail me 

[email protected]


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sounds like a wicked ride indeed, bro. And definitely sounds like you've dumped some mad cheddar into it as well. I'm interested to know (in a round ball-park) how much would you say you've dumped so far into this project? I'm not being sarcastic either (dead serious)! I haven't read of too many of this forum's members who have went all out and dumped crazy $$$ into engine work!


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

well is about $11,000 including labor, parts, and dyno time, and shop time, electronics, tools that i didnt have
that just a round about number if you are considering doing something like this and have no idea what parts cost or where to get things ---e-mail me
and all of this in a 96 se-r thats worth about $4000 
and thats not even including the suspension which is about another $2200 
so yeah so far its been a money pit 
but honestly i could sell it and maybe loose a grand or 2 and still be happy, but not at the moment, i having too much fun with this


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*i wanna see*

u can email me the pics and ill host/post em for ya  my email is [email protected].


----------

